# Schwinn drop bar to upright bar



## rennfaron (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like a Le Tour (or one of those models like it) updated to look like an old school upright bar / tourist style schwinn. I came across it and thought it had a cool look to it.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312793590574


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 8, 2019)

I did a similar thing with a '76 Superior, but I used a Kalin stem and equipped it with wide range gearing.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2019)

That was a popular trim modification back when I was in High School.
Ten Speeds were a big deal then, but guys still wanted to cruise upright.


----------



## Mr.RED (Oct 11, 2019)

That Superior is so fresh...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 11, 2019)

My concern with the first bike would be that the bars have too much pull back and you end up cramped. The Superior looks like an excellent build.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 11, 2019)

1971 Sports Tourer upright conversion I call "Mono-chromium"


----------

